# Hrací kostka, která se zastavila na hraně



## toygekko

Jak říkáte situaci, kdy při nějaké hře, kde se hází kostkou, např. při Člověče, nezlob se, padne kostka na hranu (do nějaké mezery, zastaví se o herní plán apod.) tak, že není jasné, která hodnota padla? My jsme v Brně v rodině používali určitý výraz, nebudu jej ale zmiňovat, abych neovlivňoval vaše názory.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Náhoda? Já na to žádný termín neslyšel.
Může být třeba renonc, který znám hlavně z mariáše.


----------



## marsi.ku

My tomu teda nikdy nijak neříkali... Prostě "házej znovu"


----------



## toygekko

U nás doma se říkalo *krpa.* Asi je to výraz pro *chybu* v brněnském hantecu. Nikde jinde jsem to slovo neslyšel, možná proto mi utkvělo.


----------



## Hrdlodus

U nás ve východních Čechách jsem to neslyšel.


----------



## kuba kuba

Já to slovo nikdy neslyšel (a to nejen u nás na Ostravsku či Opavsku). Pro takovou situaci nevím, prostě házej znovu.. :-D


----------



## werrr

Hrdlodus said:


> U nás ve východních Čechách jsem to neslyšel.


U nás ve východních Čechách to jsou Krkonošské papírny. 

Výraz *krpa* ve významu chyba nepoužívám, ale znám jej od příbuzných z Valašska. Nikdy bych si jej nespojil s Brnem, ani s tak speciálním významem.

I pro mne je technická chyba ve hře spíše *renonc.*


----------



## toygekko

Díky, werrre, super příspěvek, to by odpovídalo, vždycky nám ve škole říkali, že v Brně se mísí spousta nářečí, hlavně hanáčtina že je obvyklá. Možná to tentokrát nebude výraz z Hané, ale z Valašska. Mockrát díky, mám o čem přemýšlet!


----------

